# Ubuntu on DX?



## Sandman007

***Only Pro-Ubuntu Posts Here***

Now I know this has been brought up in the past but a lot of things have happened to the X since it was released that ppl said would never happen, We got CM7. We got 2nd- init. We got Boot Manager. so with that said, shouldn't the concept of 2nd-init (similar to Loopback) and boot manager help to reconsider the possibility of Ubuntu on our beloved X's? I know that Ubuntu would normally need its own kernal but unfortunately due to the locked bootloader this is just not a possibilty. But I think that if someone really tried I would hope that it would be possible to do this Today. Am I crazy?


----------



## androd94

Its called chroot, friend. been possible for a long time.

look up "linux installer" in market.


----------



## Sandman007

androd94 said:


> Its called chroot, friend. been possible for a long time.
> 
> look up "linux installer" in market.


I didnt think getting chroot on the DX was possible? I'll check it out though I'm a little skeptical at the moment to say the least


----------



## Goose306

Deadly_Hamsters said:


> I didnt think getting chroot on the DX was possible? I'll check it out though I'm a little skeptical at the moment to say the least


Did a quick readup, people have gotten said app working on Bionic's and X2s, so I would assume the X would work. Although I would understand the requirement for a custom kernel, so I'm curious how people may have gotten it working on an X2 since they don't even have proper 2nd-init.


----------



## Sandman007

androd94 said:


> Its called chroot, friend. been possible for a long time.
> 
> look up "linux installer" in market.


Plz actually know what you are talking about before you post. just as I feared, the app says device not supported. Custom Kernel required. This I knew. As I said originally in the OP, Custom Kernel are not possible due to the locked bootloader. Obviously you haven't tried this app on the DX.


----------



## Sandman007

Goose306 said:


> Did a quick readup, people have gotten said app working on Bionic's and X2s, so I would assume the X would work.


Well thank you for the response, I just tried the app but got an error saying it couldn't find a file in the kernel. which was expected.


----------



## Goose306

Deadly_Hamsters said:


> Well thank you for the response, I just tried the app but got an error saying it couldn't find an error in the kernel. which was expected.


Yeah I noticed that in your post after I posted, and I like you didn't think the X could do it because of chroot. Its strange that there are multiple reviews of people claiming to getting it working on a locked bootloader. I would think that because of 2nd-init it may be possible but it would need to be rewritten specifically for the 2nd-init environment I'd think.


----------



## firstEncounter

I've gotten Ubuntu working on the X using Linux installer. It took a few tweaks though. Might try again and make a guide if there's enough interest.


----------



## jerseyboy357

firstEncounter said:


> I've gotten Ubuntu working on the X using Linux installer. It took a few tweaks though. Might try again and make a guide if there's enough interest.


Count me in on that interest train. My X by this Aug will be a wifi only device so I'll be looking to explore that route

Posted by the X of B


----------



## Sandman007

firstEncounter said:


> I've gotten Ubuntu working on the X using Linux installer. It took a few tweaks though. Might try again and make a guide if there's enough interest.


please!!! That'd be the best thing eva

Hit Thanks if I helped


----------



## Infazzdar

firstEncounter said:


> I've gotten Ubuntu working on the X using Linux installer. It took a few tweaks though. Might try again and make a guide if there's enough interest.


A guide would be great!

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandman007

***BUMP***
If you want Linux on you DX guys then comment on the Topic. We need votes. Like this thread or 5 star it


----------



## qwiklildroider

+1


----------



## DryZebra

I would love to see how Ubuntu would do on my X.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## BuddhaDroidX

+1 on the UbuntuX

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## awolin

sorry but... what is ubuntu? If it to much to explain then its okay.


----------



## 250orPoint65

awolin said:


> sorry but... what is ubuntu? If it to much to explain then its okay.


www.google.com

seriously, in the time it took you to write your question, you could have had an answer.


----------



## c4v3man

I'd like to hear what people are planning on doing with Ubuntu on their phones...

I was planning on turning mine into another webcam for my house when I upgrade, but there's an app for that in the market, so I don't really have a need.

*EDIT* and yes, I understand what Ubuntu is, and what you can do on it, but I fail to see a practical use for a 1Ghz ARM linux computer with limited app capability, limited device connectivity, etc. I'm not being critical of anyone's uses, I'm just curious as to what yall are planning to do with it.


----------



## bmt11

c4v3man said:


> I'd like to hear what people are planning on doing with Ubuntu on their phones...
> 
> I was planning on turning mine into another webcam for my house when I upgrade, but there's an app for that in the market, so I don't really have a need.


I could come up with a few uses and I'm a begginer linux user at best.


----------



## bobcaruso

bmt11 said:


> I could come up with a few uses and I'm a begginer linux user at best.


Curious, what uses do you envision could be provided, that aren't availble with a rooted phone, custom rom & available apps?


----------



## bobcaruso

duplicate


----------



## BuddhaDroidX

Ehhh...no useful ideas for it here yet but ya know I could be the envy of all my peers just by showing them Im running UbuntuX and of course thats the only reason to have a rooted custom hotrod fone in the first place after all! <sarcastic droid grin>

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## bobcaruso

BuddhaDroidX said:


> Ehhh...no useful ideas for it here yet but ya know I could be the envy of all my peers just by showing them Im running UbuntuX and of course thats the only reason to have a rooted custom hotrod fone in the first place after all! <sarcastic droid grin>
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Kinda what I thought, last I heard, Android is a Linux OS


----------



## BuddhaDroidX

Exactly!...we are on the same page,Bob..lol

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## c4v3man

I just don't see what you would want a keyboardless linux box for, with no USB, no ethernet, etc. Web surfing would be best on android, development would be hindered by the lack of a keyboard, so why would you need to use something like a compiler... I just don't see how a limited set of ARM linux apps is better than what's available in the market, and optimised for touch only devices. Especially considering how flexible a rooted android phone already is.

I'd rather see a ROM come out that has the modem disabled, pre-underclocked to something like 6-800mhz, undervolted to something every X can use like 20, and preloaded with some media apps for use as a PMP.

EDIT: And I understand that there are still alot of ARM linux apps out there, but even with all the powerful ARM apps out there, I fail to see what you'd use the X for in that usage scenario... I was hoping someone would post that they were going to use it for a control center for their custom home automation system, or something interesting like that. I'm all for psuedo-hacking something just for the sake of doing it, I'm just failing to see how it's really useful.


----------



## Sandman007

I have an idea guys. Instead saying why having Linux on the DX is pointless how about you just not post. Seriously. This thread is just for those that WANT Ubuntu on their dx

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## johnomaz

After I retire my DX, I'd love to have Ubuntu on my phone. Talk about a very low power server. I'd set it up as a cloud storage device since I have a 32gb SD in it.



c4v3man said:


> I just don't see what you would want a keyboardless linux box for, with no USB, no ethernet, etc. Web surfing would be best on android, development would be hindered by the lack of a keyboard, so why would you need to use something like a compiler... I just don't see how a limited set of ARM linux apps is better than what's available in the market, and optimised for touch only devices. Especially considering how flexible a rooted android phone already is.
> 
> I'd rather see a ROM come out that has the modem disabled, pre-underclocked to something like 6-800mhz, undervolted to something every X can use like 20, and preloaded with some media apps for use as a PMP.
> 
> EDIT: And I understand that there are still alot of ARM linux apps out there, but even with all the powerful ARM apps out there, I fail to see what you'd use the X for in that usage scenario... I was hoping someone would post that they were going to use it for a control center for their custom home automation system, or something interesting like that. I'm all for psuedo-hacking something just for the sake of doing it, I'm just failing to see how it's really useful.


----------



## BuddhaDroidX

@DeadlyHampster...dont get me wrong,Bro my post was meant in fun...actually it would be interesting to have it just for the sake of sayin I can run it on my X...I look at it the same as any rom or OS or any app that I can get operational on my fone...They are all really pretty amazin to me you see btw dont let this info out but Im old enuf to remember black and white only tvs, only 3 local channels available and even at that not every day and not necessarily clear any day...oh and as far as phones go I remember when making a fone call meant standing by a big square box mounted on the wall and having to use your index finger to rotary dial the number...SO as far as Ubuntu or anything we can make work on these devices goes I say its all good and all simply WOW AWESOME

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## c4v3man

@DeadlyHampster 
Well considering how useful firstEncounter's ICS work is (useful to a bunch of people), vs how useful having Ubuntu on the X is, which according to all but one is useless since even you can't post a valid reason, The usage scenario mentioned is kind of forced, since there's no wired ethernet interface which is necessary for a reliable server, I'd rather have firstEncounter work on getting Beta4 out, rather than publish a guide on getting Ubuntu running on a 4.3" keyboardless device without USBHost.

But he'll do what he wants... maybe he needs a break from working on CM9 code.

That's the last I'll post here. You should really put "only pro-ubuntu posts here" in the OP, if you're going to be so strict about it. The title is "Ubuntu on DX?" , practically states my question, thus my posts seemed to fit here. I'm not really anti-ubuntu... flexibility is great. I just wanted to know if I'm missing out, which from all that I can tell I'm not.

BTW, there are several android FTP server applications so you could use your phone as a NAS. With root, it's easy to configure the application to auto-start if the phone resets. Not sure if any of the apps support FTPS or SFTP, but for non-sensitive information ftp is fine anyways.,,


----------



## bobAbooey

Saw this.

http://www.xda-developers.com/android/load-ubuntu-on-your-android-device-with-ease/

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## Sandman007

bobAbooey said:


> Saw this.
> 
> http://www.xda-devel...vice-with-ease/
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


Thanks for the Link! Unfortunately our device/kernal does not support loop back so this just won't work.


----------



## acras

just saw this http://www.droid-life.com/2012/02/21/ubuntu-for-android-to-be-announced-at-this-years-mobile-world-congress/


----------



## 45190

acras said:


> just saw this http://www.droid-lif...world-congress/


Yeah, seems pretty cool to me!
Edit: But unfortunately the X doesn't meet specifications


----------

